# Cut Out in The Woodlands, Tx



## Joebrad (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice job! Did you find the queen and get them hived up? I have a cutout to do up in the Woodlands (will be my first) in a downed tree but am waiting for a cool spell before I tackle it. May have to just bite the bullet and go and do it because I don't want to wait too long and think there will be no cool spell for quite a while. The unknown part of cutouts is killing me on the planning side. What to bring and to make sure you bring enough. Did you take any brood in a hive with you when you did this one? I was not planning to.


----------



## Jason A (Mar 28, 2016)

I looked for the queen but didn't find her. I didn't take any brood with me. I opened up the siding and started removing the paddles. The paddles were large enough so I just placed my frame over the paddle, and cut out the rectangle of brood to fit inside the frame. Grabbed a few large rubber bands and, slapped them on the frame to secure the comb and placed it in my box.I filled up the box with brood/honey, vacuumed the bees, poured the bees in the box, closed it up and that was that. I had a couple buckets for of honey comb also - my wife got some good honey out of it - already sold. I put the hive with my other hives on my farm. A few days later I did a quick inspection. They were queen right and working.


----------



## Joebrad (Jan 26, 2016)

Can't ask for more than that. Nice to have a job that comes out as planed and no big surprises! I hope it goes that easy for me when I tackle the downed tree hive in a couple of days.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason A (Mar 28, 2016)

Joebrad said:


> Can't ask for more than that. Nice to have a job that comes out as planed and no big surprises! I hope it goes that easy for me when I tackle the downed tree hive in a couple of days.:thumbsup:


I've never dealt with a hive in a tree before. Take pics


----------

